# Cheapest way to get to France



## berniesbargreece (Jan 12, 2012)

I have just been looking at ferry crossings from Dover to Calais, DFDS seem cheap enough, however my motorhome is more than 2.4m high, (about 3m) and more than 5m in length (by about 350mm). The price doubles for my size, It looks like I fall into a category that allows up to 9 passengers, does that sound right?/!!D:have fun:do they allow me 'rounding up' ferry passengers (each chipping in) or is this forbidden. Has anyone got any hidden gems they use to keep the price low. 

Any help would be most grateful. 

Bernie (Freebird)


----------



## Kontiki (Jan 12, 2012)

We use Tesco vouchers on Eurotunnel, they are worth 3 times the face value of the voucher. With Eurotunnel they class all motorhomes as campervans there is no difference in price what ever the size. With the ferries the best deals I have had are by just ringing them up & haggling over the price, it all depends on how far in advance you can book for your trip as the nearer the departure the more the price is likely to rise.


----------



## oldpolicehouse (Jan 13, 2012)

Hello
I've found over the last few years DFDS (Norfolkline) or Seafrance to be the cheapest crossing. Just been on the DFDS site and it looks like their prices have increased significantly in just the past few weeks.
I wonder if this has anything to do with the demise of Seafrance


Blue Skies


----------



## Piglets Pilot (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi . If you are a member of Caravan club  its £38 each way on DFDS most of the time but you have to be a member and book though the C/C.   Terry


----------



## liberty viner (Jan 13, 2012)

I use DFDS but book through AFerry.com. They don't seen to have the same measurements criteria


----------



## carlsenior (Jan 13, 2012)

*Try Transeuropa*

I Know it's not directly to France, they run from Ramsgate to Ostende (only about 70miles to Calais)
they run a really cheap service as they are mainly freight! so as long as you don't expect a 5* ferry they really do the job! I've used them on many occasions and had great service every time 
Height isn't a problem and as they carry mostly HGV I don't think they'll even bother with the length so you'll get the car rate :drive:

Transeuropa Ferries


----------



## macbob (Jan 13, 2012)

I took my motorhome through the tunnel 2 weeks ago only took 35 minutes and cost £42 each way and I enjoyed the comfort of my motorhome throughout the journey.


----------



## Neckender (Jan 13, 2012)

carlsenior said:


> I Know it's not directly to France, they run from Ramsgate to Ostende (only about 70miles to Calais)
> they run a really cheap service as they are mainly freight! so as long as you don't expect a 5* ferry they really do the job! I've used them on many occasions and had great service every time
> Height isn't a problem and as they carry mostly HGV I don't think they'll even bother with the length so you'll get the car rate :drive:
> 
> Transeuropa Ferries



Just been on their web site it's a pity they don't take animals.

  John.


----------



## MOS (Jan 13, 2012)

Bernie 
dont spread this around but DFDS check height with a sightline set on the booking office (i got got in my just too high merc )but never been pulled for length when ive fudged it a bit 
MOS 
ps midnight sailings are cheepest and you can pull streight into their carpark for the night when you arrive at dunkirk


----------



## steco1958 (Jan 13, 2012)

Euro Tunnel for me, just booked a return for August, Motor Home 7.5m plus the boat 7m cost to me £11.00

That's right Eleven pounds

I know you have to shop at Tesco, but was already doing that, I save over £300 pounds per year with the tesco vouchers at Eurotunnel each year, that is much better than any other loyalty card in the supermarkets.

Steve


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jan 13, 2012)

steco1958 said:


> Euro Tunnel for me, just booked a return for August, Motor Home 7.5m plus the boat 7m cost to me £11.00
> 
> That's right Eleven pounds
> 
> ...



How does this work?

My wife has points on her Tesco card can you turn these to vouchers?


----------



## steco1958 (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes in the rewards section, Eurotunnel, is there

each £10 tesco voucher is worth £30 Eurotunnel


----------



## NicknClair (Jan 13, 2012)

steco1958 said:


> Yes in the rewards section, Eurotunnel, is there
> 
> each £10 tesco voucher is worth £30 Eurotunnel



Thanks very very much for this piece of valuable info, have loads of vouchers to spend on the Clubcard................... get in!!!

What a star you are :cheers:


----------



## NicknClair (Jan 13, 2012)

***** said:


> Don't forget the aire's
> 
> http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/france/6948-few-french-aires.html



I have yet ordered my new Aires book, along with my France Passion Books but rest assured as soon as March ticks by, they will be on the way in the post............... That I can be sure of!!!

Love using the aires in France, if only............................................


----------



## chass (Jan 13, 2012)

artheytrate said:


> Just been on their web site it's a pity they don't take animals.
> 
> John.



That's got to be a plus.......NO yobos & football hooligans:lol-061:


----------



## steco1958 (Jan 13, 2012)

NicknClair said:


> Thanks very very much for this piece of valuable info, have loads of vouchers to spend on the Clubcard................... get in!!!
> 
> What a star you are :cheers:



You will need to workout how much your journey is going to cost you first, then convert your vouchers to Eurotunnel then phone them and book on the Eurotunnel phone number.

You can only use the vouchers over the phone !!


----------



## Neckender (Jan 14, 2012)

chass said:


> That's got to be a plus.......NO yobos & football hooligans:lol-061:



Cheers, I should have said pets.

John.


----------



## mrbigglesworth (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm looking for a crossing in my lwb Merc Sprinter (about 2.6 mtr high).  The best price I can find is about £100 with DFDS.  Dept end of Feb, rtn. early june.     The caravan club price works out about the  same but makes sense only if I book through them again next year.  Anyone know of anything cheaper and no, i won't shop at Tesco.

Cheers.

Mr B.


----------



## steco1958 (Jan 14, 2012)

Mr Biggleworth.

P&O £100, just on a quick search, I am sure if you refined your search, should get a better price, going out on a Sunday, coming back on a Friday, that type of thing


----------



## mrbigglesworth (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks For looking Steve.

Tried the Sunday and Friday thing.   The best so far is DFDS, £47 out £32 back (before June) with 7% back through Quidco.     P&O give 4% back.  Return prices leap up at least an extra £22  in June.

Mr B.


----------



## steco1958 (Jan 14, 2012)

Why don't you like Tesco ?


----------



## mrbigglesworth (Jan 14, 2012)

steco1958 said:


> Why don't you like Tesco ?



'Cos of their land bank for one thing.  :yeahthat:  (Google it)

Mr B.


----------



## Harbourmaster (Jan 14, 2012)

berniesbargreece said:


> do they allow me 'rounding up' ferry passengers (each chipping in) or is this forbidden.
> 
> Bernie (Freebird)



You might have some difficult questions to answer when your random passengers turn out to be illegal immigrants or smugglers. Seriously.


----------



## Kontiki (Jan 14, 2012)

Another thing we found with Eurotunnel is you can change the travel dates at any time, you have to be careful though you have to pay the difference. We had the idea of just booking the outward trip then book the return a few weeks in advance of returning (our daughter could book & post the vouchers) BUT you can't book a trip starting in Calais so make sure you book the return at the same time. As there is a strong likelyhood that we might have to come back early we booked a more expensive crossing for the return to give us some flexability on getting a crossing, the price increases the nearer you are to the date of travel.


----------



## runnach (Jan 14, 2012)

If you intend using sites and want the bells and whistles for a couple of nights during your tour it might be worth trying Eurocamp independant.

I have no idea how competitive they are or their t&c,s but just a thought;

Channa


----------



## Dezi (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi, The Murvi is 6.0 m long & 2.4 m H, cheapest quotes I found this morning for Sunday March 25 out Saturday May 5 back  were:-

Norfolk line, Dover Dunkerque £83 - P&O, Dover Calais £107

Coming back on Sunday the 6 bumped the price up by £20.

Dezic:


----------



## maingate (Jan 15, 2012)

You originally came in to the UK in the back of a lorry Dexy. :ninja:

Oh how times have changed. :lol-049:


----------



## Neckender (Jan 15, 2012)

Just booked dfds seaways Dover/ Dunkirk return 3 weeks June, July. £32 each way up to 8 metre motorhome. plus £30 for the pooch so total £92.

So Germany & France here we come.:drive:

John.


----------



## MOS (Jan 15, 2012)

must admit DFDS get my money regularly ,i go through the motions each time but find they take some beating ,used LD lines when they where operating on ocasions but the old norfolk line kept them on their toes ,i can see things getting pricey if the competition dosent increase :danger:


----------



## jennyp19 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for the tip on Tesco vouchers.  I've just spent mine on a Kindle, but will take note for next time.


----------



## fairytooth (Jan 16, 2012)

macbob said:


> I took my motorhome through the tunnel 2 weeks ago only took 35 minutes and cost £42 each way and I enjoyed the comfort of my motorhome throughout the journey.



Totally agree.  I took the plunge and bought the frequent traveller deal.  10 single trips to be used within a year from first trip.  Size of M/H makes no difference.  Great if you have animals to take.  Just sit back and enjoy the ride.  Just have to switch off the LPG and that's it.  Easy Peasy.  Have nice snooze, watch a film, whatever and 30 mins later voila!  Bienvenue a France.

And when that old Channel weather gets really nasty - still nice and cosy! :raofl::raofl::raofl::raofl::raofl:

And if you get your check in timing wrong, makes no difference with 3 or 4 crossings an hour.  Just jump on the next one.


----------



## berniesbargreece (Jan 16, 2012)

*Multi trip offer*

Hi guys, I have just been looking at the DF DS seaways website and they offer multitrip deals starting from £19 one-way if you buy 12+ crossings. I would be happy to buy a multi-trip package but wondered how many people on this website may want to use them? These deals are totally transferable to anyone, and are completely open  ison dates etc this. There are restrictions on some dates, however the deal would be open for 12 months and would run until December 30, 2011. I think it's a fantastic offer that could benefit everybody on the wild camping website. Comments please.


----------



## oldpolicehouse (Jan 17, 2012)

berniesbargreece said:


> Hi guys, I have just been looking at the DF DS seaways website and they offer multitrip deals starting from £19 one-way if you buy 12+ crossings. I would be happy to buy a multi-trip package but wondered how many people on this website may want to use them? These deals are totally transferable to anyone, and are completely open  ison dates etc this. There are restrictions on some dates, however the deal would be open for 12 months and would run until December 30, 2011. I think it's a fantastic offer that could benefit everybody on the wild camping website. Comments please.



Hello
I take it you mean the deal would run until Dec 2012.
The price you quote only applies to vehicles under 5 meters long and less than 2.4 high. Think you would find it a lot of hassle to save a small amount of money.

I think if you live in the north of England its well worth considering P & O crossing from Hull to Zeebrugge especially if you have a vehicle which is heavy on fuel. I travel regularly to Heidelberg in Germany (have family there). Hull to Zeebrugge cuts my journey by 292 miles saving about £60 (each way) in fuel. Overall it still costs me about £40 more but I consider this a good deal to avoid the awful drive down to Dover and we enjoy the overnight crossing although we have been fortunate to avoid foul weather.

Blue Skies


----------



## Dude (Feb 27, 2012)

*Cheapest solution : rent a campervan in France*

Hi there,

Maybe the cheapest solution is to rent a campervan in France!
If you fly from London to Lyon, we can pick you up to the airport and from here, you start directly your roadtrip from Lyon with a Blacksheep-van motorhome. All our camper van are brand new Volkswagen T5. (Info and booking at blacksheep-van.com)

Indeed, it's interesting only if you plan a holidays in the French Alps or the Riviera...

Enjoy the summer and try the adventure of a roadtrip with Blacksheep!


----------



## barryd (Feb 27, 2012)

Dude said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Maybe the cheapest solution is to rent a campervan in France!
> If you fly from London to Lyon, we can pick you up to the airport and from here, you start directly your roadtrip from Lyon with a Blacksheep-van motorhome. All our camper van are brand new Volkswagen T5. (Info and booking at blacksheep-van.com)
> ...



Nice try but I think you will have a hard job convicing people on here that it will work out cheaper to leave their motorhome at home and fly in and rent one of yours! :raofl:


----------

